# good subs for 380 $ new slammin



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:these subs have deep ass bass and their cheap no need for big amps they come in all different sizes types for everymans budget check out mine slammin only 500 dollars for system and this what im doin 
its a budget build so dont bash me that bad way more to come if you got questions ive got answers not sure if someone posted anything about these but this is whats up


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

DAT! How is the amp holding up? What kind of electrical are you running?


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

the amp is fuckin boss for me people dont like em because they burn out at anything below 2 ohms so im at 14 volts big 3 upgrade o gauge to splitter and 4 gauge to amp stock bat and alt videos of upgraded power i will post o yea i had this amp at 0.5 ohms slammin til i blew her now 2krms at 2ohms is slammin


Airborne said:


> DAT! How is the amp holding up? What kind of electrical are you running?


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

Trunk all bouncing!! Dats sickk!!


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

people in the car spl world call it flexxin the airs trying to escape :thumbsup:


djart81 said:


> Trunk all bouncing!! Dats sickk!!


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

i wish i had another one of these dat 2500s subs are ..sa d2.. wired at 2 ohms


Airborne said:


> DAT! How is the amp holding up? What kind of electrical are you running?


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

A friend of mine was running two 8s with a Shok amp. The thing freaking pounded !Not a bad sub at all


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

GONE TIP'N said:


> A friend of mine was running two 8s with a Shok amp. The thing freaking pounded !Not a bad sub at all


yes sir my homie got like 4 8s 2 sa and 2 zv8s shit slams i like these their cheap and if you manage to blow em the recone kit is pretty cheap also i think im grabbing two more just cause cheap and shittin on the l7's


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

moeskee said:


> the amp is fuckin boss for me people dont like em because they burn out at anything below 2 ohms so im at 14 volts big 3 upgrade o gauge to splitter and 4 gauge to amp stock bat and alt videos of upgraded power i will post o yea i had this amp at 0.5 ohms slammin til i blew her now 2krms at 2ohms is slammin


I know people were haveing issues with the production runs and the company went out of business as fast as it came on the scene. Ray was selling the protos and I missed out because I was deployed. Fuckers put out TONS of power!


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Airborne said:


> I know people were haveing issues with the production runs and the company went out of business as fast as it came on the scene. Ray was selling the protos and I missed out because I was deployed. Fuckers put out TONS of power!


tomorrow il post up a vid of some flex with a small hcb600 battery volt meter upgrading slowly for surely:thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: post up some of yall vids of subs or system


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

moeskee said:


> bump


 that dat is gonna burn up.u set the gains w a scope sounds kinda clip .poor cone movement...?


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> that dat is gonna burn up.u set the gains w a scope sounds kinda clip .poor cone movement...?


old vid bro new vid i used smd distortion detector...their fine that was when we put it together... read closely... first song first everything ... no more clippin plus wire upgrade and battery ....oh yea i heard the clip in vid too but i keep it real by showin what it sounds like now we got hella snow thats why i havent recorded a new vid


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

distortion detector???..


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> distortion detector???..


 the non cheap way of doing it which i prefer 
[h=3]SMD DD1 read up 

Get Rid of That Distortion[/h] The purpose of the SMD DD-1 Distortion Detector/Analyzer by Steve Meade Designs is to enable the installer to set the gain of an audio amplifier to match the source units output level, accurately and quickly. It can also be useful for detecting distortion in the audio signal caused by poorly designed or malfunctioning audio equipment.
SMD has chosen a 9V battery as a power source for a few reasons. They are readily available and isolate the DD-1 from the vehicle’s electrical system for power, guaranteeing it will only measure what it is supposed to measure; the audio signal, not noise in the charging system. The supplied RCA connection is used to measure the output of a headunit directly, if you choose to do so. Should the harness become damaged it is easily replaceable or repairable in the field.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

moeskee said:


> the non cheap way of doing it which i prefer
> *SMD DD1 read up
> 
> Get Rid of That Distortion*
> ...


 steve meade is a joke that things a gimmick and not accurate ,a scope should be used cause those dat boards are faulty.you cant detect full band distortion at one tone..


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> steve meade is a joke that things a gimmick and not accurate ,a scope should be used cause those dat boards are faulty.you cant detect full band distortion at one tone..


damn i guess i need to read up on scopes were do i get one of those at.. i know it snowed the other day like crazy and il post a new vid in a few hours ..those are the comments i like to hear guys who tell you how to do it right thnx:thumbsup:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> steve meade is a joke that things a gimmick and not accurate ,a scope should be used cause those dat boards are faulty.you cant detect full band distortion at one tone..


sounds like ur in to spl do you have a setup just wondering?


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

new vid just a quick one


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

*my set up*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DomlZaedkxA


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DomlZaedkxA






:thumbsup: alot of power homie im just scratching the surface then


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

post em up


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> you cant detect full band distortion at one tone..










People don't seem to understand music is dynamic.


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Brahma Brian said:


> People don't seem to understand music is dynamic.


why dont people like you teech or steer us in right direction instead of the comments and smart ass gestures you didnt just wake up and know everything same as lowridin nothing wrong with begin ridiculed at least help :dunno:


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

????


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

moeskee said:


> new vid just a quick one


holy shit, that backseat :wow: :wow:

enjoy that snowstorm over there? :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> steve meade is a joke that things a gimmick and not accurate ,a scope should be used cause those dat boards are faulty.you cant detect full band distortion at one tone..


the fuck are you talking about? I set my gains with the dd1 then double checked with the scope and it was spot on. Sold the scope and ONLY use DD1.

A Joke? Prove that...


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> holy shit, that backseat :wow: :wow:
> 
> enjoy that snowstorm over there? :biggrin:


:thumbsup:the snow already melted


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Airborne said:


> the fuck are you talking about? I set my gains with the dd1 then double checked with the scope and it was spot on. Sold the scope and ONLY use DD1.
> 
> A Joke? Prove that...


:rofl: lmao


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

moeskee said:


> :thumbsup:the snow already melted


was on my way home when that shit started, went 10 miles in about 45 minutes :uh: 


nice set up though


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

Peezy_420 said:


> was on my way home when that shit started, went 10 miles in about 45 minutes :uh:
> 
> 
> nice set up though


thanks man just basic il do trunk and engine for big 3 vids later il be runnin 3 sa 12s for sure not sure if my amp wants to run 4 of em but we'll see two weeks


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

I have done the same thing with the DD1 and CC1 yet since i dont have an o-scope I had my friend who does the stuff for a living check it and spot on, but they dont work on every radio/amp like a o-scope does...

nice flex *moeskee, *I took my subs out the trunk cuz It knocked the lower chrome moldings off my 95 fleetwood, your rearview mirror is next, mine snapped twice at the pivot ball so i took it off and walled it with my old Fi 18" subs and sundown amps


now just waiting, I ordered 2 18" zx4 sundown subs and 1 Sundown NS-1 amp...waiting, waiting, waiting...somethings gonna break


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> I have done the same thing with the DD1 and CC1 yet since i dont have an o-scope I had my friend who does the stuff for a living check it and spot on, but they dont work on every radio/amp like a o-scope does...
> 
> nice flex *moeskee, *I took my subs out the trunk cuz It knocked the lower chrome moldings off my 95 fleetwood, your rearview mirror is next, mine snapped twice at the pivot ball so i took it off and walled it with my old Fi 18" subs and sundown amps
> 
> ...


wow your goona be shredding cars left and right lol i just got my first windshield crack... these caddy's aren't built for subs although they hold clean bass make sure you post avid of urs when its done oh yea got any old good amps 2k or 3k for sale workin or fried


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i dyna matted everything in the car but the floor, since i walled it, the windshield looks like it wants to pop out when i max it out but other than that it holds up to bass good, besides the 1/4 panels when i had the stuff in the trunk and the mirror, everything else is solid...

as for the amps, I have 2 sundown v1 1500's on 2 2008 model Fi BL's loaded right now, not sure what im going to do with everything yet, the new sundown subs and amps are on presale so it will be a while before anything gets here

hairtrick on 3000watts, does a 150.4 on the dash currently




now has factory style bucket seats and a factory style wood wheel, going to build a new box and since the subs wont be here till end of june early july I wont be able to see what i meter till then


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

that wall is clean as FUCK!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks, paint is dark in the pic cuz its at night but it matches the exterior red paint. everything done by me, i tell ya it wasnt easy but it wasnt to hard to get the trim panel to follow the roof, doors, windows ect...getting everything in the car though was a different story as it involves removing the seats and 3 ppl.

need to build a new box when sundown releases the zx4 sub box specs and this one will be solid, braced, the works, the current box I rushed for a show and to see if i liked it or not


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

also in the process since I have factory style buckets and a factory style wood wheel, im adding a STS floor shifter and building a center console which will house a galaxy 10.1 note tablet, the tablet is all hooked up in the car through the existing radio right now


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> i dyna matted everything in the car but the floor, since i walled it, the windshield looks like it wants to pop out when i max it out but other than that it holds up to bass good, besides the 1/4 panels when i had the stuff in the trunk and the mirror, everything else is solid...
> 
> as for the amps, I have 2 sundown v1 1500's on 2 2008 model Fi BL's loaded right now, not sure what im going to do with everything yet, the new sundown subs and amps are on presale so it will be a while before anything gets here
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:like he said cleaaan as fuck


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> also in the process since I have factory style buckets and a factory style wood wheel, im adding a STS floor shifter and building a center console which will house a galaxy 10.1 note tablet, the tablet is all hooked up in the car through the existing radio right now


nice homie keep us updated if you get more pics or vids slap em up


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks, and will do


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

post em up yall.... aye 74olds got any vids i know ur flexin like a no other


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

all my vids are either friends or randowm ppl getting a demo from inside, ill post a few though

i warned this old guy many times and he still wanted to hear it, he laughed after and thought it was cool


this my buddy Big Herc at a show before I walled it, box sitting right behind the seats


another Non walled video


non walled, getting rain of the windshield, you can see the flew in it


this is when I had them in the trunk, tuning was off and I didnt like it, so thats when I decided, tear out and wall it


random person, walled


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> all my vids are either friends or randowm ppl getting a demo from inside, ill post a few though
> 
> i warned this old guy many times and he still wanted to hear it, he laughed after and thought it was cool
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:the old man was like wut tha and stepped back lol looks and sounds nice bro


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

post-em up


----------



## moeskee (Feb 18, 2010)

There are currently 21 users browsing this thread. (0 members and 21 guests):thumbsup:


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

What kinda amp is that, and the subs was 380 for the pair?


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

Nice system just need to dyno mate that trunk and you be good.


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

74Olds98SLAB said:


> all my vids are either friends or randowm ppl getting a demo from inside, ill post a few though
> 
> i warned this old guy many times and he still wanted to hear it, he laughed after and thought it was cool
> 
> ...


damn


----------

